# Thanks PA ROCKER!



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I received the roller today from the "so you wanna run tools" thread.
Thanks PA for helping me on the road to running the tools!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You're welcome Gotmud, I hope it helps. Thanks for playing along.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Mike for the gooseneck. Godbless you and I hope you stay busy and successfull for your kind generiousity.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

What surprises me is how a guy from Penn can be so generious!!!!!!!

Kinda strains credulity,,,,,,

Capt'n --------> heading back to the fridge !!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> What surprises me is how a guy from Penn can be so generious!!!!!!!
> 
> Kinda strains credulity,,,,,,
> 
> Capt'n --------> heading back to the fridge !!!!!!!!!


It's kinda simple Capt, I don't know what your beliefs are about people up here in Pa. but maybe someone's been blowing smoke up your azz about us. I don't use the tools and short of my scrap metal pile this was the easiest way to get'em outta the basement. Not so much generosity more like trying move 'em in the right direction. I don't need them laying around for years if they ain't being used.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's kinda simple Capt, I don't know what your beliefs are about people up here in Pa. but maybe someone's been blowing smoke up your azz about us. I don't use the tools and short of my scrap metal pile this was the easiest way to get'em outta the basement. Not so much generosity more like trying move 'em in the right direction. I don't need them laying around for years if they ain't being used.


I agree with ya PA,,, I guess that was a southern ******** way of saying,,,,,,

Your a STAND-UP guy PA,,,,

PS. I'm bi-racial,,,(my momma was a Yankee)


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's kinda simple Capt, I don't know what your beliefs are about people up here in Pa. but maybe someone's been blowing smoke up your azz about us. I don't use the tools and short of my scrap metal pile this was the easiest way to get'em outta the basement. Not so much generosity more like trying move 'em in the right direction. I don't need them laying around for years if they ain't being used.


I was in Hershey a while back on business and always wanted to hitchhike on the east coast and see Gettysburg so I hitched one Saturday.

My first ride was a guy that had just been dumped by his girlfriend and was very low. When he dropped me off there was a restaurant in the distance and he asked if it would be okay if he bought me breakfast. I had plenty of cash but he was all teary eyed from his relationship so I said thank you and had a wonderful meal.

After I got back on the road, a little later this old lady picked me up which really surprised me. She drove me all the way into the main circle of town and during the trip asked if she could tell me about Jesus. She was sweet so I said "sure." We had a great time.

Then I walked around Gettysburg (the battlefield) until it got dark. 

I have nothing but great memories of Pennsylvania..._and the chocolate is fantastic!:thumbup:_



_(I think I'm repeating the story...)_


----------

